
A Network-Based Comparison of Popular Privacy Extensions - joeperks
https://redmorph.com/articles/proof-in-the-packet.html
======
probablypat
Adblock, Ghostery, and Disconnect have been around for so long. It's
surprising the results that come from this article. Would be curious to see if
someone could replicate the results.

